# My First Build



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I promised pics so here they are... finally. This is a 10.5' SU1266 from breakawayusa. All in all I'm happy with it although next time there are some things I definitely hope to do better. 

I want to thank everyone on the forum who answered my newbie questions throughout this process. Your input was a HUGE part of building this rod and I'm certain the rod turned out better because of it. Feel free to critique my work as I know there is much room for improvement.

Anyway, enough talk... here are the pics...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=56837&id=1276926703&l=c3ef344b6b


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good, especially for your first; my first wasn't nearly that neat, PM sent.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you sure thats only your first rod  my first didnt look anything near that good. Great work.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Y'all are too kind. This was my first full build but I did practice first by replacing the guides on another rod... that one didn't turn out so good :--|


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome first build..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

